# por certo



## SNL

Estava eu a ver por curiosidade o dicionário de português e reparei numa diferença entre português e castelhano muito subtil. 
"Por certo" em português é sinónimo de "certamente", "sem dúvida", p.ex.: Chamaram à porta, por certo é ela". Mas em castelhano aqui "por cierto" nao faz sentido nenhum, porque em castelhano "por cierto" serve para ligar duas ideias independentes, assim: "Ayer me fui a Granada, por cierto, me fui con mi primo Paco". Em português de gema como diriam? "Ontem fui a Granada, ......, fui com o meu primo Chico".

Muito obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

De facto, eu já tinha notado esse sentido diferente da expressão espanhola _por cierto_, mas não estou seguro de a ter entendido completamente. Talvez _aliás_ servisse como tradução no seu exemplo.


----------



## olivinha

SNL said:


> "Ayer me fui a Granada, por cierto, me fui con mi primo Paco". Em português de gema como diriam? "Ontem fui a Granada, ......, fui com o meu primo Chico".


Oi, SNL e Outsider.
Eu vejo o _por cierto_ em espanhol equivalente ao _by the way_ do inglês. Então além da sugestão _aliás_, creio que também encaixaria _a propósito_ ou _por falar nisso_, por exemplo.
O que vocês acham?
O


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser. Outras possibilidades que me ocorreram foram _de resto_ e _bem entendido_. Esta última é a única que encaixa no exemplo do SNL: "Ontem fui a Granada; com o meu primo Chico, bem entendido".


----------



## souquemsabess

Outsider said:


> Pode ser. Outras possibilidades que me ocorreram foram _de resto_ e _bem entendido_. Esta última é a única que encaixa no exemplo do SNL: "Ontem fui a Granada; com o meu primo Chico, bem entendido".


 
Também serve a expressão "por acaso":

"Ontem fui a Granada, por acaso com o meu primo Chico". 

"Hoje almocei ameijoas. Por acaso, estavam deliciosas!"


----------



## Outsider

Então, outra tradução possível é _por sinal_: "Ontem fui a Granada, por sinal com o meu primo Chico". 
A maior parte destas expressões tem um sentido um pouco diferente das outras.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Pode ser. Outras possibilidades que me ocorreram foram _de resto_ e _bem entendido_. Esta última é a única que encaixa no exemplo do SNL: "Ontem fui a Granada; com o meu primo Chico, bem entendido".


 
_Bem entendido_ neste sentido (de _por cierto_) eu não conhecia. O que eu conheço é sinônimo de _sem dúvida_. Em Portugal deve englobar outro sentido.

Por cierto, mirad lo que dice el DRAE (aqui, por exemplo, eu podia haver escrito _by the way, see what_... ou _a propósito, vejam o que..._):
*por cierto.*
*1. *loc. adv. Ciertamente, a la verdad.
*2. *loc. adv. A propósito, viniendo al caso de lo que se dice.

O


----------



## Outsider

"Bem entendido" usa-se ao fazer uma precisão. Quer dizer "claro" ou "evidentemente", neste caso.


----------



## souquemsabess

Outsider said:


> "Bem entendido" usa-se ao fazer uma precisão. Quer dizer mais ou menos o mesmo como "claro" ou "evidentemente", neste caso.


 
Eu acrescentaria o "que conste", "para que conste", "entenda-se"


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> "Bem entendido" usa-se ao fazer uma precisão. Quer dizer "claro" ou "evidentemente", neste caso.


 


souquemsabess said:


> Eu acrescentaria o "que conste", "para que conste", "entenda-se"


 
É, mas como vcs traduziriam o _por cierto_ no exemplo que eu dou no meu post anterior?
_Por cierto, mirad lo que dice el DRAE._
O


----------



## souquemsabess

olivinha said:


> É, mas como vcs traduziriam o _por cierto_ no exemplo que eu dou no meu post anterior?
> _Por cierto, mirad lo que dice el DRAE._
> O


 
" a propósito, olhai o que diz o DRAE "


----------



## olivinha

souquemsabess said:


> " a propósito, olhai o que diz o DRAE "


 
Ah, Sou, então, estamos em acordo: 


> Por cierto, mirad lo que dice el DRAE (aqui, por exemplo, eu podia haver escrito _by the way, see what_... ou _a propósito, vejam o que..._):


Por cierto, adorei o _olhai_ (conjugado em vós). 
O


----------



## souquemsabess

olivinha said:


> Ah, Sou, então, estamos em acordo:
> 
> Por cierto, adorei o _olhai_ (conjugado em vós).
> O


 
Limitei-me a traduzir, literalmente, a frase em espanhol. Mas, _por acaso_, a conjugação em vós não é muito utilizada em Portugal na linguagem coloquial. A mim lembra-me as homilias e sermões


----------



## SNL

Muito obrigada pelas sugestoes. 
Eu acho que a mais próxima é "a propósito", aliás também existente em castelhano. "por cierto, me tengo que marchar" "a propósito, tenho de ir embora"


----------



## CarlitosMS

Outro sinónimo equivalente seria "Já agora".


----------

